# Yellow/Rotten Teeth



## Iffy49 (Feb 2, 2009)

I want to go as an old man this year, and am looking for a way of yellowing my teeth. I can obviously get blackener, which I will use to remove or thin any teeth, but not sure about the yellow colour.

Any ideas?

TIA

Ian


----------



## Wolfe (Oct 3, 2010)

You can get yellow tooth enamel just like the black


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

I recommend Ben Nye tooth color. 
http://planetcostume.com/product.php?productid=18761


----------



## chestermolester (Oct 8, 2008)

i have it and its fantastic, just make sure you dry your teeth before painting. it tastes bad for about 30 seconds but well worth it. its very similar to peel off nail polish


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Alcohol has taken that off pretty quickly for me. If you are drinking much the night of, I suggest using a straw to limit the alcohol contacting your teeth.


----------

